# Door Handle (folding) "safety First"



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Many new RV's come with this Lend-a-hand brand Door Handle by Stromberg-Carlson.

Easy Mod to do!









Cost: $30.00

Store: Camping World or nearly any RV Store

Colors: White or Stainless Steel

Tools Required:
Drill
Bits
Phillips Screwdriver

Time: 5 Minutes

The last RV I installed one of these on (using existing holes) - I removed the old handle. Not a good idea. When the new handle is folded there in nothing to grab.

So - This time I left the old handle and installed the new one just above the old.

I did have a solid plate to drill into above the old handle - but below - a hollow cavity.

Back to the Hardware Store for some thru-the-wall bolts for the bottom attachment.

I am going to install another on the front bedroom door. Even though it has been reported that "Merry Campground Pranksters" have been known to flip the handle over the door thereby blocking the exit.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I keep putting this mod off - so easy and a big difference too!

Flash - I have 'garage-envy' - oh to be able to have my Outback close AND inside!


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

We camped next to a TT that had this handle. The owner mentioned to me to be aware that it could trap people inside if someone on the outside folds the handle so that it covers the exit door. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

FlashG said:


> Back to the Hardware Store for some thru-the-wall bolts for the bottom attachment.


I installed one of these on my 29BHS and we really like it. And like you, I found there was no stud inside the wall for the bottom screws to bite into. I used a piece of scrap steel bar (3/4" wide X 3/16" thick X 2" long) with a hole drilled thru the center as an anchor, inside (or rectangular washer, if you will). I replaced one of the bottom screws with a bolt that goes through the outer and inner wall, and then through the anchor. Once bolted in place, I used a small paint brush and some white paint to touch up the anchor and nut/bolt. It is barely noticable in the small space between the door jamb and the white cabinet. And the handle is very sturdy. (And my Dad likes it, too! At age 76, I'm not sure he would have made it in and out of the trailer safely without this nice, big grab handle.)

Hope this helps someone who wasn't sure what to do with the lack of a wall stud at the bottom.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I did not know what I was missing. Our Sydney has one or 28RSS did not. I would have installed in the 28 RSS if I only knew at the time. These handles are great.

Thor


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Great mod!
I will be doing this one soon.
Do you think there is a way to prevent it from folding 1 direction.(over the door)


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

3ME said:


> Great mod!
> I will be doing this one soon.
> Do you think there is a way to prevent it from folding 1 direction.(over the door)


I cannot think of any way to prevent the handle from being folded over in front of the door. They are made to swing and stow away on either side. Otherwise, there would need to be a left-hand and a right-hand model. (Some people cannot tell a left from a right hand door - so can you imagine all the returned handles because the wrong one was chosen.)

The thing I have to watch out for is to put the handle in place before I try to crank open the window over the galley. The handle folds over on top of the window, preventing it from moving. I sure don't want to mess up the window crank mechanism.

Mike


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I installed one on my 23rs we really like it. I think I used a aluminum trim on the inside of the trailer to mount it to. The trim is made for trailers, you install the base channel the handle screws in this then you snap on the trim piece, I ran it from the roof to the floor it is white so from the inside of the trailer you can't tell it was not part of the trailer. I used lots of RTV and plumbers putty so no water will works its way in.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My SOB came with one installed by the sliding glass door. Even if pranksters fold it in...it's a sliding door! Nice.
I won't need it soon...as I'm raising my deck up to door level.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

My Parent's have theirs folded against the door for travel. So that's another option. As far as a prankster, I would think if that were to happen, you always have a fire exit.








It can't be that common though because an awful lot of the new trailers are comming with them standard.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

To prevent the handle from being put over the door could you put a piece of angle iron (actually I would probably use aluminum) under the handle mount on the door side. This would prevent the handle from sitting in a position to block the door. I can't tell from pictures if this would be feasible or not (might have to use a flat aluminum piece on the other half of the mount to be the same height as the side with the angle).

Anyone have one close at hand to look to see if this is possible?

BBB


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

The search function works!









Decided to revive this thread instead of starting another one on the folding grab handle.

I just purchased this thing and was wondering about the mounting since it only comes with 4 wood screws, not exactly what I would call reliable considering my fat butt will be pulling myself up the stairs with it.

Found just what I needed to know regarding improvised mounting. Thanks to the OP and all who replied!


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

You Are Welcome!!! LOL


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PERFECT!!!!!

Stairs have become a bit of a challenge for me...and







I hadn't thought about the camper! We'll be putting one of these on our "front" door (we have 2 doors so the cCG Pranksters can't trap us inside), with an additional small "grab handle" on the inside of each of the doors. It'll be nice not to have to rely on the cargobay door being open!

Thanks for reviving this thread!!!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I think these handles are great. They are also useful for parents with toddlers that like to lean on the screen door. I know when my youngest did that, I would always cringe and think he was going to fall out the door. Anyway, you just fold the handle over the screen door so that if it happens to unlatch, the handle keeps the door closed. To open it, you slide over the latch cover thingy (ya know what I mean??) and reach through to fold the handle back in place. This works well but try not to let your toddler see how it works or they figure it out too fast!


----------

